#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Design of Reinforced Concrete: ACI 318-05 Code Edition, 7th Edition_Mediafire

## Poisoner

Design of Reinforced Concrete: ACI 318-05 Code Edition
Seventh Edition
ACI 318-05 Code Edition
by Jack C. McCormac
and James K. Nelson





```
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




			<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
```


Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

When it comes to reinforced concrete design, one text stands out as the clear and accessible choice :Big Grin: esign of Reinforced Concrete. 
With this bestselling book, readers will quickly gain a better understanding of the fundamentals of reinforced concrete design. The authors present a thorough introduction to the field, covering such areas as 
	theories 
	ACI Code requirements 
	the design of reinforced concrete beams, slabs, columns, footings, retaining walls, bearing walls, prestressed concrete sections, and framework 
	numerous examples are also integrated throughout the chapters to help reinforce the principles that are discussed
Contents 
1.	Introduction 
2.	Flexural Analysis of Beams 
3.	Strength Analysis of Beams according to ACI Code 
4.	Design of Rectangular Beams and One-Way Slabs 
5.	Analysis and Design of T Beams and Doubly Reinforced Beams 
6.	Serviceability 
7.	Bond, Development Lengths, and Splices 
8.	Shear and Diagonal Tension 
9.	Introduction to Columns 
10.	Design of Short Columns Subject to Axial Load and Bending 
11.	Slender Columns 
12.	Footings 
13.	Retaining Walls 
14.	Continuous Reinforced Concrete Structures 


15.	Torsion 
16.	Two-Way Slabs, Direct Design Method 
17.	Two-Way Slabs, Equivalent Frame Method 
18.	Walls 
19.	Prestressed Concrete 
20.	Formwork 
21.	Reinforced Concrete Building Systems
Tables and Graphs: U.S. Customary Units
Tables in SI Units
The Strut-and-Tie Method of Design
Glossary
IndexSee More: Design of Reinforced Concrete: ACI 318-05 Code Edition, 7th Edition_Mediafire

----------


## Abdullah Ch

thanks

----------

